# my 2 cockatiels



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

here are my 1st cockatiels, te guy said they are about 8 weeks,i asked for a male and female and he said he "thinks" the one with the orange head is male
would you guys agree on there age and sexes, i know the picture quality is poor.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

not sure about sexing or ages but cute tiels )


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

The one with yellow on his head is a "dirty faced" pied. You may not know if it is male until it is older. Even if it is male though, since he is dirty faced(meaning grey on the face) the face will stay grey and may get flecks of yellow here and there.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so gorgeous!!! There isnt really a way to tell age by appearance in a living cockatiel, and as for sexing since they are young you will have to wait until they molt to tell for sure (please note: male pieds can sometimes keep their tail bars after their first molt), but in the mean time you can try wing spot sexing, it's not always right but its usually pretty accurate http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307, there are also behaviours that only males do like beak banging, heart wings, and whistling( though some females can whistle).


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very pretty tiels!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

you have pretty birds and sarah said all the right things!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Its hard to tell when it comes to cockatiels sex,but I can tell you they are both adorable X x


----------

